# blogging for pay?



## Jayleen (Apr 16, 2011)

I was just wondering if anyone knows how you can make money blogging or writing articles? I love to write and would like to be able to make a small income from it


----------



## HomesteadPhil (Dec 10, 2012)

check out patch.com, contact your local editor. Sometimes they pay for independents. Other than that, contact some of the local smaller papers (not state papers) and see if they offer any compensation. Sometimes you can make an extra $20 bucks, but other times it could take a LOT to make that $20 bucks.

Also consider writing a book as an Amazon.com kindle ebook. If you have a good idea and write a short 50 - 100 page book you might be able to make some extra cash that way.


----------



## Jayleen (Apr 16, 2011)

I like the idea of writing a ebook for amazon.com thank you


----------



## Pam6 (Apr 9, 2009)

Jayleen said:


> I like the idea of writing a ebook for amazon.com thank you


If you write something homesteading related let me know and I can put it on my blog!


----------



## Jayleen (Apr 16, 2011)

ok that sounds great thank you ill send you a message


----------



## Halfway (Nov 22, 2010)

I have a friend that used two year's worth of blog entries to publish a book about guiding trout and salmon fishermen in Alaska.

The blog was well written and allowed him a place to perfect and refine his prose.

It may not produce income up front, but will help build yet another potential income source for the future.

Best of success!


----------



## Jayleen (Apr 16, 2011)

just wanted to let everyone know that I started my blog on blogger you can find it @
http://homemakinginthewoods.blogspot.ca/


----------



## katlupe (Nov 15, 2004)

You can also write reviews of products for companies and earn money or products that way. I write a post once a month about saving money at the store buying in bulk, including a recipe or method of preserving it, like canning meat or stew or whatever and the store gives me free gift cards to spend in their store. They contacted me about doing that for them after I had written a post about buying food in bulk and had posted photos starting with buying the meat in their store. I'd like to pick up a couple other stores and do the same thing. The other way to make money on a blog is to have affiliate links or sell advertising space along the side of your blog.


----------



## katlupe (Nov 15, 2004)

Jayleen said:


> just wanted to let everyone know that I started my blog on blogger you can find it @
> http://homemakinginthewoods.blogspot.ca/


I tried to leave a comment on your blog but could not get through the capatcha. Just would not work and I could not read it. Sorry. I guess that's why I moderate my comments and don't use that thing.


----------



## Jayleen (Apr 16, 2011)

how do I get rid of the capatcha?


----------



## Jayleen (Apr 16, 2011)

I would love to be able to mabe do something like that I wonder how I would go about doing something like that


----------



## Jayleen (Apr 16, 2011)

katlupe said:


> I tried to leave a comment on your blog but could not get through the capatcha. Just would not work and I could not read it. Sorry. I guess that's why I moderate my comments and don't use that thing.


I think I changed it when I went into settings


----------

